# Besitzrecht, Garantierecht etc.



## Piratentruppe33 (4. Januar 2018)

Hey,

ich bin bestimmt nicht ganz richtig in diesem Unterforum trotzdem kurz die Frage:

Wenn ich bei notebooksbilliger explizit mir eine ssd kaufen will und 50euro rabatt als neukunde erhalte, da grade eine Aktion läuft, aber keiner mehr bin, kann ich das ganze so machen, das die Rechnungsadresse ein Freund ist, ich bin die Lieferadresse! So alles läuft soweit gut und wird geliefert, er lässt mir ein von Hand ausgefüllten und Unterschriebenen Vertrag und die Rechnung zu kommen, der Vertrag besagt kurz das er zwar gezahlt hat, aber das Besitzrecht an dieser SSD mir überschreibt und die damit verbundene Garantieanspruch etc., er sie mir also "schenkt".

Ist es dann auch meine SSD und kann ich wenn was kaputt ist die Garantie einfach mit der Rechnung vornehmen auch wenn ich nur die eig. Lieferadresse war, oder er wäre die Lieferadresse und hat sie mir trotzdem gegeben. Bisher immer nur selber gekauft daher die Frage, lach^^

Ich danke für die Antworten


----------



## Camari (4. Januar 2018)

Sollte eigentlich mit einer Abtrittserklärung funktionieren.


----------



## azzih (4. Januar 2018)

Garantie ist eine Leistung des Herstellers und sachbezogen. Sprich du musst nur nachweisen dass der erworbene Gegenstand innerhalb der Garantiefrist liegt und das du der Eigentümer bist (mit Rechnung und Abtrittserklärung). Wichtig ist hier halt, das es eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist und nicht des Händlers!
Weder muss dir der Händler ne Rechnung ändern lassen noch muss er in irgend einer Weise an der Garantieabwicklung teilnehmen. Die meisten Händler machen das trotzdem, aber theoretisch sind sie nicht verpflichtet dazu. Sprich im Zweifel musst du dich dann direkt an den Hersteller der SSD zwecks Garantie wenden.


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (5. Januar 2018)

Perfekt ich danke euch! Tolles Forum hier echt
Und Danke für die Erklärung


----------

